# Nice trail for little ones in York.



## JamesM (7 Sep 2013)

We had a nice ride out today in York.

We recently bought a cheap folding bike to sling in the boot with the kids' bikes. Might think about a roof rack in the future but not going down that route just yet.

We parked at Rawcliffe Bar Park & Ride and the traffic free route starts just by the bus stop. We had my 6 year old on his bike, SWMBO on the foldie and me on foot with our three year old on a balance bike (she's not been brave enough to try her main bike without stabilisers but I don't think she's far off)

We probably got half way in to York. The path was plenty wide enough and generally in pretty good condition. There are a few cattle grids with gates at the sides - we used the gates.

We all thoroughly enjoyed it. The fact that it's very flat and right next to the car park made for a really easy and enjoyable ride. Knowing where to park always seems tricky for a lot of traffic free routes.

While the youngest played in the playground I had a little blast on the foldie with my little fella and when we were done we put the bikes back in the car and went on the park and ride to the railway museum.

I'd definitely recommend it to people with children (or partners) who are building confidence and fancy an easy ride.


----------

